# Milan: rosso di 195 mln. Ufficiale.



## admin (9 Ottobre 2020)

Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020


Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.

In una stagione pesantemente segnata dagli effetti della pandemia globale, il Club non è stato immune da impatti negativi sulle proprie performance finanziarie, già fortemente penalizzate dalla situazione ereditata, con un risultato finale dell’esercizio che ha registrato una perdita netta di circa 195 milioni di Euro. Escludendo l'impatto delle circostanze esogene eccezionali, i risultati dell'esercizio approvato possono considerarsi significativamente migliorati e in linea con le aspettative del Club, impegnato verso la conformità al FFP. Una Società delle dimensioni del Milan richiede tempo per trasformarsi, ma Club e proprietà sono uniti nella fiducia per il positivo percorso intrapreso.

Risulta evidente che il forte impatto sul bilancio derivante dallo stato di emergenza sanitaria, sia dovuto ai mancati ricavi per la chiusura degli stadi, con conseguente riduzione delle attività commerciali e per i minori introiti dall’ambito retail (Museo, Store, Casa Milan, etc).

Inoltre, hanno certamente pesato sul dato contabile i ricavi inferiori registrati per la disputa di un numero considerevolmente ridotto di partite (10 gare del campionato di Serie A 2019/2020 giocate nei mesi di luglio ed agosto 2020), portando a posticipare alla stagione 2020/2021 parte della competenza economica dei diritti tv.

Infine, è importante segnalare che il Club, per la passata stagione, ha subito il divieto di partecipare all'Europa League, con un impatto negativo che sarà recuperato nel prossimo esercizio.

Il costante supporto di Elliott, che garantisce la stabilità finanziaria di AC Milan, ha comunque consentito importanti investimenti, i cui effetti inizieranno a essere visibili nel prossimo futuro. Al contempo, è stata avviata un’efficace politica di razionalizzazione dei costi, anche attraverso una rilevante riduzione del monte ingaggi dei giocatori e dei salari del top management.

Note aggiuntive di background: 

- L'intera economia globale sta soffrendo e il calcio non è immune - Covid-19 ha avuto un impatto su quasi tutte le voci di ricavo dei club di calcio: diritti TV (soprattutto per le Società maggiori), sponsorizzazioni, eventi e vendite retail

*European Club Association (ECA) ha stimato che l'industria calcistica europea perderà circa 4 miliardi di euro a causa del Covid-19 nelle prossime 2 stagioni, con il 90% di questo impatto che peserà sui club

*L'Amministratore Delegato della Lega Serie A Luigi De Siervo ha stimato i danni per il calcio italiano in oltre 500 milioni di euro

- Gran parte di queste perdite sono avvertite dai Club più grandi, che, in condizioni normali, registrano i maggiori ricavi negli stadi, la vendita di diritti televisivi più onerosi e la più ampia gamma di attività commerciali (vendita retail, scuole calcio, musei, ecc.).


----------



## Lambro (9 Ottobre 2020)

E poi ci si chiedeva come mai non si prendesse Chiesa o come mai non si rinforzasse la rosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...



“Shylock nostro siamo con teeeeeeeeee.... meno male che Tirchiott c’è”


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

Bah... -146 abbassando i costi diventano -195


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2020)

Non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...



Direi che praticamente ci hanno anticipato che gigio sarà venduto .


----------



## Mika (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ne usciremo mai.



Quest'anno per sto Covid è stato un salasso per tutti. Centra poco Elliot. La Juventus sta anche peggio di noi come passivo.


----------



## malos (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ne usciremo mai.



Nessuno mi toglierà mai dal cervello che VOLUTAMENTE tutto inizia dagli ultimi anni calcolati dal Berlusca. Il resto è la continuazione sua.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per sto Covid è stato un salasso per tutti. Centra poco Elliot. La Juventus sta anche peggio di noi come passivo.



Non mi risulta.



malos ha scritto:


> Nessuno mi toglierà mai dal cervello che VOLUTAMENTE tutto inizia dagli ultimi anni calcolati dal Berlusca. Il resto è la continuazione sua.



.


----------



## sipno (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Bah... -146 abbassando i costi diventano -195



Te lo ricordi cosa è accaduto qualche mese fa?


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mesi a farsi pugnette che il bilancio si stava sistemando e poi esce sempre la botta che distrugge ogni speranza. Club sempre più morto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

benissimo.
gli esperti di conti avvano detto che stavamo sui -100 e che il prossimo anno stavamo a zero.
ora invece stiamo a -200.

volgiono farmi credere che 100M di differenza sono solo per il coronavirus? lasciamo perdere.

vediamo le altre società se hanno perso più di 100M sul previsto....


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Te lo ricordi cosa è accaduto qualche mese fa?



Cosa?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Bah... -146 abbassando i costi diventano -195



Quello che è più grave in realtà è proprio quel -146. Da dove saltava fuori? Non c’era ancora stato nessun Covid e le previsioni estive 2019 davano un passivo di -80.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> benissimo.
> gli esperti di conti avvano detto che stavamo sui -100 e che il prossimo anno stavamo a zero.
> ora invece stiamo a -200.
> 
> ...



Insisto, sono i -146 dello scorso anno che vanno spiegati. I -195 attuali sono conseguenza di quei -146, visto che poi c’è stato il Covid, ma è quel -146 che non torna.


----------



## Mika (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Boh io avevo letto un debito di 385 milioni al 2020. 

Pensa cosa sarebbe successo se il Covid-19 fosse arrivato nell'anno di Yonghong Li, ovvero 2017-18, l'anno dell'APACF show.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Boh io avevo letto un debito di 385 milioni al 2020.
> 
> Pensa cosa sarebbe successo se il Covid-19 fosse arrivato nell'anno di Yonghong Li, ovvero 2017-18, l'anno dell'APACF show.



I debiti non erano zero???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Boh io avevo letto un debito di 385 milioni al 2020.
> 
> Pensa cosa sarebbe successo se il Covid-19 fosse arrivato nell'anno di Yonghong Li, ovvero 2017-18, l'anno dell'APACF show.



Quelli erano* i debiti finanziari,* non il bilancio del club.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per sto Covid è stato un salasso per tutti. Centra poco Elliot. La Juventus sta anche peggio di noi come passivo.


Come passivo magari no ma ha una posizione finanziaria nettamente peggiore della nostra così come inter e roma. La Juve ti è risollevata un po' con un aumento di capitale restando comunque la peggiore.


----------



## nik10jb (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quest'anno per sto Covid è stato un salasso per tutti. Centra poco Elliot. La Juventus sta anche peggio di noi come passivo.



Sono andato a controllare e la Juventus ha chiuso il bilancio 2020 in rosso per 71.4 milioni. Mentre l'esercizio precedente, 2019, il rosso era di 39.9 milioni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Come passivo magari no ma ha una posizione finanziaria nettamente peggiore della nostra così come inter e roma. La Juve ti è risollevata un po' con un aumento di capitale restando comunque la peggiore.



Già peccato che a livello sportivo, per poter investire nel club e migliorarlo, per la UEFA conti solo il bilancio.


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che è più grave in realtà è proprio quel -146. Da dove saltava fuori? Non c’era ancora stato nessun Covid e le previsioni estive 2019 davano un passivo di -80.
> 
> 
> 
> Insisto, sono i -146 dello scorso anno che vanno spiegati. I -195 attuali sono conseguenza di quei -146, visto che poi c’è stato il Covid, ma è quel -146 che non torna.



E' già la seconda/terza volta che fanno questo scherzetto, essere scettici è il minimo


----------



## Mika (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quelli erano* i debiti finanziari,* non il bilancio del club.



Ah ok. Grazie per la spiegazioni. PS: Se io avessi un azienda con tali debiti finanziari me la farebbero chiudere per bancarotta in due secondi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> E' già la seconda/terza volta che fanno questo scherzetto, essere scettici è il minimo



Vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/milan-rosso-di-bilancio-100-mln-giugno-2019-a-vt76702.html


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/milan-rosso-di-bilancio-100-mln-giugno-2019-a-vt76702.html



Più leggo e più non ha senso, altro che Covid. Che rabbia...


----------



## uolfetto (9 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Più leggo e più non ha senso, altro che Covid. Che rabbia...



Anche perché nel 2019 mica c’era stato il Covid. Quindi dando pure per buoni cinquanta milioni in più di passivo nel 2020 rispetto al 2019 per via della pandemia, da dove catso saltano fuori i -146 del 2019? Da dove? Con un -100 previsto in quell’anno?

Qui qualcuno sta spolpando il Milan, sta drenando le sue risorse in qualche troiaio per chissà quali ragioni.


----------



## Goro (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché nel 2019 mica c’era stato il Covid. Quindi dando pure per buoni cinquanta milioni in più di passivo nel 2020 rispetto al 2019 per via della pandemia, da dove catso saltano fuori i -146 del 2019? Da dove?
> 
> Qui qualcuno sta spolpando il Milan, sta drenando le sue risorse in qualche troiaio per chissà quali ragioni.



E noi qui ad esultare per gli addii di Biglia e Paquetà e compagnia e l'ammortamento basso di Tonali


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che è più grave in realtà è proprio quel -146. Da dove saltava fuori? Non c’era ancora stato nessun Covid e le previsioni estive 2019 davano un passivo di -80.
> 
> 
> 
> Insisto, sono i -146 dello scorso anno che vanno spiegati. I -195 attuali sono conseguenza di quei -146, visto che poi c’è stato il Covid, ma è quel -146 che non torna.


Ricavi 241
totale personale e ammortamento svalutazioni 185+93=278
Costi operativi 95
Totale costi 373
241-373=-132
Oneri finanziari -11
Tasse -3,5
Totale -146
Non so se posso mettere link esterni ma vi sono i dettagli delle singole voci su calcio e finanza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Ricavi 241
> totale personale e ammortamento svalutazioni 185+93=278
> Costi operativi 95
> Totale costi 373
> ...



Costi operativi 95? Cosa sarebbero i costi operativi, di grazia?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Costi operativi 95? Cosa sarebbero i costi operativi, di grazia?



saranno i soldi che si fotte il rabbino...

lo scorso anno dovevamo essere a X ed invece era X-50
quest'anno dovevamo essere a Y ed invece è Y-100

si è il covid. sicuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> E noi qui ad esultare per gli addii di Biglia e Paquetà e compagnia e l'ammortamento basso di Tonali



be tonali è bello caro va la....


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2020)

E quando ****o risaliamo con un passivo così ad appesantirci? Ci aspettano 5 anni di partenze dei big per fare plusvalenza e mercati a 0, bella roba. Comunque o eliminano sta mer*a di fpf una volta per tutte oppure molti club salteranno in aria entro l'anno prossimo.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Le cose importanti sono il rinnovo+aumento al superportiere e lo spaccaporte, e le impressions cinesi di AD-CR7.

Mi piacerebbe vedere la situazione economica del Monza, così a caso.


----------



## nybreath (9 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Grazie per la spiegazioni. PS: Se io avessi un azienda con tali debiti finanziari me la farebbero chiudere per bancarotta in due secondi.



Dipende, ma l'azienda te la fanno chiudere se sei in stato di insolvenza, l'ammontare dei debiti non dice quasi niente, un'azienda come il milan se volesse ripianare 200m di debiti lo potrebbe fare in meno di un anno, non è finanziaramente conveniente, conviene mantenere i debiti, comunque non sei insolvente e non ha senzo la bancarotta.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Costi operativi 95? Cosa sarebbero i costi operativi, di grazia?


La voce principale è costi per servizi 50 ( non so cosa siano)
Prestiti calciatori 13
Godimento beni di terzi 9
Accantonamenti 7
Organiz. Gare 5
Materie prime 5
Oneri gestione 4

Più altri cose minori


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> saranno i soldi che si fotte il rabbino...
> 
> lo scorso anno dovevamo essere a X ed invece era X-50
> quest'anno dovevamo essere a Y ed invece è Y-100
> ...



Anche perché il problema dei costi operativi c’era già tanto tanto tempo fa. https://www.milanworld.net/milan-il...ride-fatturato-calo-e-costi-alti-vt22942.html



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta il sito specializzato *Calcio&Finanza*, le previsioni del bilancio 2014 per il Milan non promettono niente di buono. La famigerata spending review attuata dai dirigenti non sarà sufficiente a portare il club verso la via dell'autofinanziamento voluta dalla proprietà. Il confronto con i top club, al momento, è impietoso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In questi anni abbiamo abbassato mostruosamente il tetto ingaggi rispetto ai tempi delle polpette del Condom, eppure i mitici “costi operativi” sono addirittura aumentati coi ricavi oltretutto diminuiti!

Ma pensano davvero di pigliarci per il culo?

Niente niente quei “costi operativi” sono il cavallo di ***** col quale drenare risorse dal Milan verso altri lidi, fin dai tempi Bellucconiani.


----------



## First93 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...



Non è un risultato disastroso considerando il periodo, si partiva da un -146 e si è arrivati ad un -195 considerando il covid e l'esclusione dall'EL. Nel comunicato infatti queste cose sono scritte, una parte dei diritti tv è stata spostata al 20/21 perchè le partite si sono giocate a luglio/agosto, invece per quanto riguarda una parte degli introiti da stadio e da sponsor sono persi.

Tutte in italia hanno problemi, la Roma oltre al covid ha smesso di fare plusvalenze ed ha chiuso a -200, la juve sono curioso di vederla l'anno prossimo senza le plusvalenze farlocche, anche l'inter probabilmente andrà verso i -100 quest'anno. Certo che se gli stadi rimarranno chiusi sarà brutta per l'anno prossimo...


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché il problema dei costi operativi c’era già tanto tanto tempo fa. https://www.milanworld.net/milan-il...ride-fatturato-calo-e-costi-alti-vt22942.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo,nei bui corridoi della società avvengono cose che il sommo Stephen King ci farebbe 2 Best Seller.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Ottobre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E quando ****o risaliamo con un passivo così ad appesantirci? Ci aspettano 5 anni di partenze dei big per fare plusvalenza e mercati a 0, bella roba. Comunque o eliminano sta mer*a di fpf una volta per tutte oppure molti club salteranno in aria entro l'anno prossimo.



Non cambierà nulla, fpf o non fpf, il calcio non è come vent'anni fa con i Berlusconi, i Tanzi, Cragnotti e Moratti, non è più remunerativo o un giocattolo che ci si può permettere. A parte lo sceicco del Psg nessuna proprietà stacca assegni a fondo perduto per avere Neymar in squadra. 

Se domani tolgono il fpf non è che il Milan acquistato da Arnault spende 300 milioni per il mercato di tasca propria


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Ottobre 2020)

Chiedo per un amico,ma viste le premesse,anzi le certezze,come potrà essere possibile fare rinnovi sanguinosi a chi è in scadenza?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Concordo,nei bui corridoi della società avvengono cose che il sommo Stephen King ci farebbe 2 Best Seller.



Ma pure Lovecraft. Solo che, al posto del ciclo di Cthulhu, su di noi scriverebbe “il ciclo di ‘nculo”. Dove lo pigliamo da otto anni senza soluzione di continuità, al punto che adesso abbiamo un canale così ben asfaltato che potrebbe passarci tranqulllamente un eurostar.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché il problema dei costi operativi c’era già tanto tanto tempo fa. https://www.milanworld.net/milan-il...ride-fatturato-calo-e-costi-alti-vt22942.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi ahi ahi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chiedo per un amico,ma viste le premesse,anzi le certezze,come potrà essere possibile fare rinnovi sanguinosi a chi è in scadenza?



bella domanda...... me lo chiedo anche io


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Bah... -146 abbassando i costi diventano -195



Mi pare spiegato chiaramente il perchè. Gia solo la quota di diritti tv delle 10 partite giocate a luglio/agosto spostati nel prossimo bilancio incidono notevolmente


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> benissimo.
> gli esperti di conti avvano detto che stavamo sui -100 e che il prossimo anno stavamo a zero.
> ora invece stiamo a -200.
> 
> ...



Beh la juve chiude a -90 con la champion. La roma chiude a - 215...


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Sono andato a controllare e la Juventus ha chiuso il bilancio 2020 in rosso per 71.4 milioni. Mentre l'esercizio precedente, 2019, il rosso era di 39.9 milioni



La juve ha chiuso a -90. Dopo i -71 c'è stata la rescissione di Higuain


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chiedo per un amico,ma viste le premesse,anzi le certezze,come potrà essere possibile fare rinnovi sanguinosi a chi è in scadenza?



Beh chala rinnovando abbassa i costi di ammontarmento e quindi a bilancio ci guagagni anche qualcosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi ahi.



Nel 2014 “costi operativi” ammontanti ad un terzo del fatturato (70 di “costi operativi” e 210 di fatturato, come faceva notare il Re dell’est erano già spropositati così), nel 2019 “costi operativi” ammontanti ad oltre un terzo del fatturato (95 e 241), nel 2020???????

Scommettiamo che, a fronte di una politica lacrime e sangue sul mercato che ci ha portato a tagliare enormemente il monte ingaggi, scopriremo che i “costi operativi” saranno aumentati ulteriormente?

Vuoi vedere che abbiamo scoperto l’entrata della tana del bianconiglio?


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Ottobre 2020)

In tutto questo gli stipendi dei dirigenti rimangono uguali?


----------



## malos (9 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In tutto questo gli stipendi dei dirigenti rimangono uguali?



No Maldini deve dimettersi in ogni caso.


----------



## Victorss (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2014 “costi operativi” ammontanti ad un terzo del fatturato (70 di “costi operativi” e 210 di fatturato), nel 2019 “costi operativi” ammontati ad oltre un terzo del fatturato (95 e 241), nel 2020???????
> 
> Scommettiamo che, a fronte di una politica lacrime e sangue sul mercato che ci ha portato a tagliare enormemente il monte ingaggi, scopriremo che i “costi operativi” saranno aumentati ulteriormente?
> 
> Vuoi vedere che abbiamo scoperto l’entrata della tana del bianconiglio?



Bisognerebbe capire in che cosa consistono questi costi operativi.. Noi o almeno io da totalmente ignorante nel settore non posso esprimermi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe capire in che cosa consistono questi costi operativi.. Noi o almeno io da totalmente ignorante nel settore non posso esprimermi..



Esatto, quello che sappiamo è che già nel 2014, quando ammontavano ad un terzo del fatturato, il re dell’est (A.K.A Felice Raimondo, se non sbaglio, ha un blog molto interessante) li definiva “mostruosamente alti”. Nel 2019 ammontavano ad oltre un terzo del fatturato, secondo me se fossero rimasti ugualmente alti anche ora nonostante la via “virtuosa” (sul mercato, gli ingaggi ecc) e lacrime e sangue intrapresa sarebbe il segnale che c’è qualcosa di molto marcio. O meglio, sarebbe la conferma definitiva di ciò che si sa già (perché un club gestito come il Milan degli ultimi 8 anni, ultimi due compresi, è un unicum della storia dello sport, specie a questi livelli, non solo del calcio).


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...



Pazzesco. Sarebbe interessante verificare ma a memoria credo sia la perdita più alta della storia dello sport, più del Parma di Tanzi e la Lazio di Cragnotti, a memoria. 

A questo punto sono curioso di vedere i bilanci delle altre.
A occhio un'altra stagione così e sparisce metà calcio italiano, e non solo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh la juve chiude a -90 con la champion. La roma chiude a - 215...



i ladri hanno altri ricavi ed altri costi. non possiamo paragonare le perdite, possiamo paragonare quanto le 2 società hanno perso in più causa covid.

noi dovevamo essere a -100 e siamo a -200. quindi 100M persi per il covid.
ok i ladri ne avrebbero dovuti perdere minimo 150 o 200 considerando la proporzionalità.

invece?????? a noi spariscono sempre i soldi da sotto il naso


----------



## malos (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Sarebbe interessante verificare ma a memoria credo sia la perdita più alta della storia dello sport, più del Parma di Tanzi e la Lazio di Cragnotti, a memoria.
> 
> A questo punto sono curioso di vedere i bilanci delle altre.
> A occhio un'altra stagione così e sparisce metà calcio italiano, e non solo.



Mi pare che la Roma sia a -205.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi para che la Roma sia a -205.



Addirittura. Verranno stabiliti nuovi record.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi pare che la Roma sia a -205.



e nonostante questo è stata venduta da poco a?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e nonostante questo è stata venduta da poco a?



A proposito del refrain “un club messo così non lo vuole nessuno”. Pare che il “per me c’è solo Singer” (cantato sulle note dell’inno indaista, per aggiungere infamia all’ingiuria) valga solo per il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...



Mesi e mesi che gli fc commercialisti hanno ammorbato topic su topic, con vaccate enormi, analisi dei costi che sanno solo in società, riduzioni di payroll di qua e di là, e il risultato è 200 mln di passivo. 
È inutile, spero che lo capiranno pure loro prima o poi, ma fino a quando non avremo una proprietà vera, non ne usciremo. Quando ripeto che servirebbe uno sceicco non è perché voglio sognare o perché sono contrario alla gestione simil juve(che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) ma semplicemente noi non possiamo farlo se vogliamo risalire, perché ormai siamo risucchiati da un vortice negativo di costi e debiti che ci portiamo dietro da troppi anni. Ringraziamo ancora una volta l'esimio incompetente di Mirabelli senza dimenticare fessone che ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia definitivo.
P. S. Il mago dei conti Cr7 degli AD che prende 4 mln di euro andrebbe licenziato seduta stante.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Ottobre 2020)

Inter 207 milioni (2006-07)
Roma 204 (19-20)
Inter 181 (05-06)
Inter 154 (08-09)
Inter 148 (07-08)
Milan 146 (18-19)
Inter 140 (14-15)
Milan 126 (17-18)
Lazio 122 (02-03)
Roma 115 (02-03)

Numeri della gazzetta, l'Inter di Thohir la più alta per ora


----------



## Garrincha (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Sarebbe interessante verificare ma a memoria credo sia la perdita più alta della storia dello sport, più del Parma di Tanzi e la Lazio di Cragnotti, a memoria.
> 
> A questo punto sono curioso di vedere i bilanci delle altre.
> A occhio un'altra stagione così e sparisce metà calcio italiano, e non solo.



Vedi sopra non quotato


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sul rosso di bilancio 2020
> 
> 
> Il Consiglio d'Amministrazione di AC Milan ha approvato oggi il progetto di Bilancio per l'esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2020, che sarà sottoposto all’Assemblea degli Azionisti, convocata per il 28 ottobre prossimo.
> ...




A parte una malagestione generale che vige da oltre un decennio, i due fattori che più hanno inciso sono il covid e gli investimenti effettuati nella stagione 2017/18 (la quale, come da previsioni dell'epoca, ci sarebbe costata tre o quattro anni molto frugali, a meno di immissioni di liquità da parte della propietà).

Penso inoltre che quello che sta succedendo causa covid innescherà una rivoluzione a livello calcistico. Nuovi calendari, nuovi format delle coppe, e forse anche l'inserimento di salary cap specifici. Servirà per forza una riduzione drastica degli stipendi ai giocatori e un modo per ravvivare l'interesse di spettatori e sponsor verso le competizioni sia nazionali che internazionali.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Inter 207 milioni (2006-07)
> Roma 204 (19-20)
> Inter 181 (05-06)
> Inter 154 (08-09)
> ...



Moratti inarrivabile.

Siamo da podio insomma, in attesa di sapere le perdite di tutti gli altri che mi aspetto anche da record.


----------



## Victorss (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, quello che sappiamo è che già nel 2014, quando ammontavano ad un terzo del fatturato, il re dell’est (A.K.A Felice Raimondo, se non sbaglio, ha un blog molto interessante) li definiva “mostruosamente alti”. Nel 2019 ammontavano ad oltre un terzo del fatturato, secondo me se fossero rimasti ugualmente alti anche ora nonostante la via “virtuosa” (sul mercato, gli ingaggi ecc) e lacrime e sangue intrapresa sarebbe il segnale che c’è qualcosa di molto marcio. O meglio, sarebbe la conferma definitiva di ciò che si sa già (perché un club gestito come il Milan degli ultimi 8 anni, ultimi due compresi, è un unicum della storia dello sport, specie a questi livelli, non solo del calcio).



Vero ricordo bene la disamina di Felice su quell aspetto ora che mi ci fai pensare..ma quella voce in altri bilanci ad esempio quello della Juventus quanto è?


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i ladri hanno altri ricavi ed altri costi. non possiamo paragonare le perdite, possiamo paragonare quanto le 2 società hanno perso in più causa covid.
> 
> noi dovevamo essere a -100 e siamo a -200. quindi 100M persi per il covid.
> ok i ladri ne avrebbero dovuti perdere minimo 150 o 200 considerando la proporzionalità.
> ...



Premesso che sono costi indicativi. Noi ne abbiamo persi circa 50 x covid e 50 x lo spostamento dei diritti televisivi delle partite di luglio agosto. Questi seconde perdite ( si potrebbero quantificare meglio a sapere quanto il milan incassa ogni anno da diritti tv) si recuperano nel bilancio di quests stagione


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi che gli fc commercialisti hanno ammorbato topic su topic, con vaccate enormi, analisi dei costi che sanno solo in società, riduzioni di payroll di qua e di là, e il risultato è 200 mln di passivo.
> È inutile, spero che lo capiranno pure loro prima o poi, ma fino a quando non avremo una proprietà vera, non ne usciremo. Quando ripeto che servirebbe uno sceicco non è perché voglio sognare o perché sono contrario alla gestione simil juve(che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) ma semplicemente noi non possiamo farlo se vogliamo risalire, perché ormai siamo risucchiati da un vortice negativo di costi e debiti che ci portiamo dietro da troppi anni. Ringraziamo ancora una volta l'esimio incompetente di Mirabelli senza dimenticare fessone che ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia definitivo.
> P. S. Il mago dei conti Cr7 degli AD che prende 4 mln di euro andrebbe licenziato seduta stante.



No, ma che dici mai?
E a cosa serve una proprietà??
Bastano una buona gestione ed essere virtuosi.


----------



## mil77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Sarebbe interessante verificare ma a memoria credo sia la perdita più alta della storia dello sport, più del Parma di Tanzi e la Lazio di Cragnotti, a memoria.
> 
> A questo punto sono curioso di vedere i bilanci delle altre.
> A occhio un'altra stagione così e sparisce metà calcio italiano, e non solo.



Il record mi pare di aver letto é dell'inter 06/07 con -222. La roma questa stagione lo sfioria facendo - 215. Delle altre (a parte la juve) non si sa ancora nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Vero ricordo bene la disamina di Felice su quell aspetto ora che mi ci fai pensare..ma quella voce in altri bilanci ad esempio quello della Juventus quanto è?



Dal blog di Marco Bellinazzo, da un articolo di Agosto 2019 (visto che prima sono stati postati i dati del 2019 del Milan, che con un fatturato di 241 milioni aveva 95 milioni di “costi operativi”), purtroppo non posso mettere il link (te lo mando in privato)

“In definitiva, senza cessioni, la Juve ad oggi dovrebbe avere un costo della rosa complessivo intorno ai 500 milioni. A cui devono sommarsi *oltre 120 milioni di altri costi operativi.”*

In pratica la Ndranghetus, con quasi il triplo del nostro fatturato e del nostro monte ingaggi, nel 2019 aveva solo 25 milioni di euro in più di costi operativi.

No ma nessuno sta mangiando sul Milan, figuriamoci.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No, ma che dici mai?
> E a cosa serve una proprietà??
> Bastano una buona gestione ed essere virtuosi.



Specie poi se tale “buona gestione” significa avere ormai un monte ingaggi e una competitività da Lazio e “costi operativi” da Ndranghetus ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Chi è riuscito a concepire una mostruosità del genere è un essere dotato di una malvagità e di un sadismo senza pari.

Perché gestire il Milan in questo modo significa essere dei *sadici*.

Ringraziamo il magnaNte Tirchiott, che alcuni in questo forum ritengono stia “buttando soldi” nel Milan ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah 

Il giorno in cui qualcuno mi mostrerà un ebreo buttare anche solo 15 euro a fondo perduto io gli mostrerò la verginità di mia madre. Figuriamoci un ebreo che di mestiere fa lo strozzino internazionale.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi che gli fc commercialisti hanno ammorbato topic su topic, con vaccate enormi, analisi dei costi che sanno solo in società, riduzioni di payroll di qua e di là, e il risultato è 200 mln di passivo.
> È inutile, spero che lo capiranno pure loro prima o poi, ma fino a quando non avremo una proprietà vera, non ne usciremo. Quando ripeto che servirebbe uno sceicco non è perché voglio sognare o perché sono contrario alla gestione simil juve(che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) ma semplicemente noi non possiamo farlo se vogliamo risalire, perché ormai siamo risucchiati da un vortice negativo di costi e debiti che ci portiamo dietro da troppi anni. Ringraziamo ancora una volta l'esimio incompetente di Mirabelli senza dimenticare fessone che ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia definitivo.
> P. S. Il mago dei conti Cr7 degli AD che prende 4 mln di euro andrebbe licenziato seduta stante.



230M buttati a mare, più una cifra quasi vicina tra stipendi osceni e assunzioni di dirigenti interisti, più una miriade di oscenità inenarrabili, meno visibili ma egualmente letali.

Si salvano, forse, Kessie e il turco, voglio dire.

Un colpo mortale del quale adesso cominciamo a vedere le conseguenze nel medio termine. Mica finiscono qui, eh.

E qualcuno lo scusa e se lo riprenderebbe pure.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dal blog di Marco Bellinazzo, da un articolo di Agosto 2019 (visto che prima sono stati postati i dati del 2019 del Milan, che con un fatturato di 241 milioni aveva 95 milioni di “costi operativi”), purtroppo non posso mettere il link (te lo mando in privato)
> 
> “In definitiva, senza cessioni, la Juve ad oggi dovrebbe avere un costo della rosa complessivo intorno ai 500 milioni. A cui devono sommarsi *oltre 120 milioni di altri costi operativi.”*
> 
> ...



I costi operativi sono stipendi + ammortamenti???


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 230M buttati a mare, più una cifra quasi vicina tra stipendi osceni e assunzioni di dirigenti interisti, più una miriade di oscenità inenarrabili, meno visibili ma egualmente letali.
> 
> Si salvano, forse, Kessie e il turco, voglio dire.
> 
> ...



Prima o poi finirà questa farsa. E sono sicurissimo che quando avremo una proprietà vera con i soldi, che saprà fare veramente una gestione intelligente ma anche votata al potenziamento di tutto il Milan, anche gli fc commercialisti capiranno. Purtroppo non lo ammetteranno mai, come fu per il cinefake e cosi via


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I costi operativi sono stipendi + ammortamenti???



Non ti so rispondere. Quello che so è che nel 2019 la nostra situazione era quella esposta da Jumpy, 241 milioni di ricavi e 95 milioni di costi operativi. La Ndranghetus invece in quello stesso 2019 di costi operativi ne aveva 120. Con un monte ingaggi esponenzialmente più alto e costi della rosa esponenzialmente più alti.

Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra



> Ringraziamo il magnaNte Tirchiott, che alcuni in questo forum ritengono stia “buttando soldi” nel Milan ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah ahahahahahahah
> 
> Il giorno in cui qualcuno mi mostrerà un ebreo buttare anche solo 15 euro a fondo perduto io gli mostrerò la verginità di mia madre. Figuriamoci un ebreo che di mestiere fa lo strozzino internazionale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono costi indicativi. Noi ne abbiamo persi circa 50 x covid e 50 x lo spostamento dei diritti televisivi delle partite di luglio agosto. Questi seconde perdite ( si potrebbero quantificare meglio a sapere quanto il milan incassa ogni anno da diritti tv) si recuperano nel bilancio di quests stagione



azzzzz 2 mesi di tv sono 50M???? se tanto mi da tanto a giugno prossimo avremo i 50 in più standard + i 50 di questo luglio e agosto. solo per i diritti tv ci sarà un +100 di delta. ovviamente se quest'anno fila tutto liscio.
mi sembrano cifre assurde ma non lo so...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> A parte una malagestione generale che vige da oltre un decennio, i due fattori che più hanno inciso sono il covid e gli investimenti effettuati nella stagione 2017/18 (la quale, come da previsioni dell'epoca, ci sarebbe costata tre o quattro anni molto frugali, a meno di immissioni di liquità da parte della propietà).
> 
> Penso inoltre che quello che sta succedendo causa covid innescherà una rivoluzione a livello calcistico. Nuovi calendari, nuovi format delle coppe, e forse anche l'inserimento di salary cap specifici. Servirà per forza una riduzione drastica degli stipendi ai giocatori e un modo per ravvivare l'interesse di spettatori e sponsor verso le competizioni sia nazionali che internazionali.



gli stipendi dei calciatori sono fuori logica...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ti so rispondere. Quello che so è che nel 2019 la nostra situazione era quella esposta da Jumpy, 241 milioni di ricavi e 95 milioni di costi operativi. La Ndranghetus invece in quello stesso 2019 di costi operativi ne aveva 120. Con un monte ingaggi esponenzialmente più alto e costi della rosa esponenzialmente più alti.
> 
> Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra



Se non erro i costi operativi sono stipendi + ammortamenti.
Mi auguro che questi numeri drammatici siano dovuti a qualche manovra lecita per sistemare la nostra situazione economica perchè altrimenti Gazidis sarebbe da licenziare seduta stante per esser mandato a gestire un condominio.

Questi numeri più le ferrea volontà di uscirne con la buona gestione che possa portare a un milan sostenibile significa solo una cosa : ci aspettano anni come quelli della prima lazio di lotito.
E ci meravigliamo pure dei prestiti secchi????
E come possiamo avere potere sul mercato??

Occhio che qua si ricollega pure il rinnovo di donnarumma a cifre fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non erro i costi operativi sono stipendi + ammortamenti.
> Mi auguro che questi numeri drammatici siano dovuti a qualche manovra lecita per sistemare la nostra situazione economica perchè altrimenti Gazidis sarebbe da licenziare seduta stante per esser mandato a gestire un condominio.



Ammesso che sia di Gazidis la colpa. Per me è fin dagli anni del Giannino che dal Milan vengono fatte uscire risorse per ingrassare certi portafogli.

Comunque come ha mostrato Will non sono gli stipendi + ammortamenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I costi operativi sono stipendi + ammortamenti???



no sono questa roba

La voce principale è costi per servizi 50 ( non so cosa siano)
Prestiti calciatori 13
Godimento beni di terzi 9
Accantonamenti 7
Organiz. Gare 5
Materie prime 5
Oneri gestione 4


non vorrei dirla grossa ma costi per servizi secondo me sono marchette ai procuratori.
mi pare di ricordare che in epoca mirabelli questi costi erano crollati rispetto a galliani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no sono questa roba
> 
> La voce principale è costi per servizi 50 ( non so cosa siano)
> Prestiti calciatori 13
> ...



E noi in queste imprescindibili questioni abbiamo costi degni della Ndranghetus (solo 25 milioni in meno di “costi operativi” nel 2019) con un terzo del loro bilancio e del loro monte ingaggi. Credibilissimo. 

Vuoi vedere che ci abbiamo preso e quello è il troiaio che prima il nano impotente con la pompetta e ora l’usuraio usano per spolpare il Milan?

Voglio proprio vederli i costi operativi del 2020.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no sono questa roba
> 
> La voce principale è costi per servizi 50 ( non so cosa siano)
> Prestiti calciatori 13
> ...



Che??? Luce, gas , acqua e fibra???
Allora li avremo spesi in dame di compagnia.
Altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi che gli fc commercialisti hanno ammorbato topic su topic, con vaccate enormi, analisi dei costi che sanno solo in società, riduzioni di payroll di qua e di là, e il risultato è 200 mln di passivo.
> È inutile, spero che lo capiranno pure loro prima o poi, ma fino a quando non avremo una proprietà vera, non ne usciremo. Quando ripeto che servirebbe uno sceicco non è perché voglio sognare o perché sono contrario alla gestione simil juve(che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) ma semplicemente noi non possiamo farlo se vogliamo risalire, perché ormai siamo risucchiati da un vortice negativo di costi e debiti che ci portiamo dietro da troppi anni. Ringraziamo ancora una volta l'esimio incompetente di Mirabelli senza dimenticare fessone che ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia definitivo.
> P. S. Il mago dei conti Cr7 degli AD che prende 4 mln di euro andrebbe licenziato seduta stante.



Mi sa che non hai letto il thread fratello, i conti del Milan "salvo covid " vedono un netto miglioramento ( e grazie al C gli strozzini non hanno speso nulla ). 
E occhio al discroso stipendio del pelato che è 4 milioni LORDO, notizia già smentita 200 volte. 

Pensa te se devo difendere io Tirchiott


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che??? Luce, gas , acqua e fibra???
> Allora li avremo spesi in dame di compagnia.
> Altrimenti non si spiega.



Il Milan funge da sputacchiera e pitale personale di qualcuno, è evidente da anni, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che??? Luce, gas , acqua e fibra???
> Allora li avremo spesi in dame di compagnia.
> Altrimenti non si spiega.



marchette ai procuratori?


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ti so rispondere. Quello che so è che nel 2019 la nostra situazione era quella esposta da Jumpy, 241 milioni di ricavi e 95 milioni di costi operativi. La Ndranghetus invece in quello stesso 2019 di costi operativi ne aveva 120. Con un monte ingaggi esponenzialmente più alto e costi della rosa esponenzialmente più alti.
> 
> Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no sono questa roba
> 
> La voce principale è costi per servizi 50 ( non so cosa siano)
> Prestiti calciatori 13
> ...



Si stanno confondendo due cose diverse.
I costi operativi includono tutti i costi necessari per svolgere l'attività principale della società, dunque tutti i costi, compresi soprattutto quelli della rosa.

Poi ci sono gli Altri Costi Operativi, che ne sono una parte, ovvero quei costi generici sempre necessari all'attività. 

A quelli che hai elencato vanno aggiunti tutti i costi vari come l'affitto e la gestione di San Siro, Milanello, i costi delle giovanili, più quelli terra terra tipo i materiali, il cibo, le trasferte eccetera.

Inoltre, e spesso pesano tanto soprattutto in caso di cambi societari come i nostri, ci finiscono i costi delle consulenze.

Infine i costi di agenti osservatori eccetera.

Nel nostro caso poi in alcune stagioni sono finiti i costi delle buonuscite per i vari dirigenti licenziati.

Ma i costi fondamentali che incidono nella gestione tecnica vera e propria sono quelli della rosa, che nel nostro caso sono arrivati a pesare anche oltre il 90% del fatturato (la Uefa pone il limite a 70 se ricordo bene).


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lasciamo la parola agli esperti. Ma lo zio con il suo pallottoliere dov'è? Mannaggia, proprio ora.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da finire nelle mani di un FONDO a toccare il FONDO in fondo il passo è breve.
> Vedremo mai la luce in FONDO al tunnel?
> SproFONDO rossonero.



Acciderba, ma che pensiero pro-FONDO.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan funge da sputacchiera e pitale personale di qualcuno, è evidente da anni, purtroppo.



Da finire nelle mani di un FONDO a toccare il FONDO in fondo il passo è breve.
Vedremo mai la luce in FONDO al tunnel?
SproFONDO rossonero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da finire nelle mani di un FONDO a toccare il FONDO in fondo il passo è breve.
> Vedremo mai la luce in FONDO al tunnel?
> SproFONDO rossonero.



“Se ci penso fino in FONDO vado a FONDO per davvero” cit. Cigno Macigno


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai letto il thread fratello, i conti del Milan "salvo covid " vedono un netto miglioramento ( e grazie al C gli strozzini non hanno speso nulla ).
> E occhio al discroso stipendio del pelato che è 4 milioni LORDO, notizia già smentita 200 volte.
> 
> Pensa te se devo difendere io Tirchiott



anche senza covid avremmo avuto una perdita elevata, giusto l'anno scorso era -146 mln, per dire. Ma continuiamo pure a tapparci gli occhi, cosa vuoi che ti dica. Il Milan è gestito malissimo, perché non è una società di calcio, ma è una società che cambia idea sempre all'ultimo. Si voleva fare una rivoluzione per abbattere definitivamente costi e tutto, prendendo uno dei migliori sotto questo aspetto, e puntualmente dopo mesi e mesi di trattative, penali ecc, si cambia idea (che avrà dei costi vedrai); per carità va benissimo, perché pare che questa idea sia: voler provare un'altra strada, ovvero aumentare i ricavi tramite i risultati sportivi (provare a creare una squadra che possa andare in champions, che ti porta tanti soldi e soprattutto può essere da volano per sponsor e futuri introiti), e puntualmente anche qui, si comincia con una certa idea di mercato e si finisce con un progetto monco, senza aver diminuito il gap con le squadre davanti. Che strano, questi ebrei sono molto umorali, cambiano idea spesso, mi ricordano qualcuno di nostra vecchia conoscenza, chissà chi. Vedrai che appena le cose andranno male, usciranno nuovi progetti all'orizzonte, milan giovine e italiano per fare un esempio. E' sempre la stessa storia. Non c'è una vera linea e non la si mantiene mai. Si sopravvive e basta.

P.S. Gazidis guadagna se per questo 6 mln lordi, più altri introiti da futura cessione. Informati meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> marchette ai procuratori?



Quello è il buco nero del calcio.

Quando io dico che questo modo di fare calcio non mi piace lo dico anche per questi motivi.
Fin quando c'era un pirla che levava i soldi di tasca era un tipo di calcio, ora invece che hanno trasformato lo sport in un business non c'è nessuno che ama davvero questo mondo e i procuratori sono coloro che permettono che i soldi escano dal giro per finire nelle tasche di tanti.
E attenzione che' non è mica solo raiola ad arricchirsi ma tutto un sistema dietro lui.
I rinnovi sono tutti atti teatrali , il gioco delle parti con soldi che finiscono in paradisi fiscali.

Un giorno tutti apriranno gli occhi sul calcio azienda, sul fpf e sul calcio sostenibile.
Sostenibile una beata mazza.
Tutti a banchettare sulla carcassa di uno sport ucciso.
Ei fu, lo sport più bello del mondo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello è il buco nero del calcio.
> 
> Quando io dico che questo modo di fare calcio non mi piace lo dico anche per questi motivi.
> Fin quando c'era un pirla che levava i soldi di tasca era un tipo di calcio, ora invece che hanno trasformato lo sport in un business non c'è nessuno che ama davvero questo mondo e i procuratori sono coloro che permettono che i soldi escano dal giro per finire nelle tasche di tanti.
> ...



esatto, plusvalenze farlocche, bilanci gonfiati ma senza una lira. E noi stiamo qui a parlare di fpf e abbattimento costi. Nel frattempo gli altri ci ridono sopra e li vediamo col binocolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si stanno confondendo due cose diverse.
> I costi operativi includono tutti i costi necessari per svolgere l'attività principale della società, dunque tutti i costi, compresi soprattutto quelli della rosa.
> 
> Poi ci sono gli Altri Costi Operativi, che ne sono una parte, ovvero quei costi generici sempre necessari all'attività.
> ...



ho riscritto il post di un utente prima di me, sta di fatto che in questi benedetti 90M non sono compresi stipendi e ammortamenti mi pare di poter dire.
il grosso è, come hai detto anche tu, consulenze-buonuscite-marchette varie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho riscritto il post di un utente prima di me, sta di fatto che in questi benedetti 90M non sono compresi stipendi e ammortamenti mi pare di poter dire.
> il grosso è, come hai detto anche tu, consulenze-buonuscite-marchette varie.



E guardacaso questo dato viene tenuto artificialmente alto. Negli “altri costi operativi” nel 2019 avevamo praticamente l’equivalente del fatturato dell’Ajax (se non ricordo male fatturava intorno ai 90 milioni) rendiamoci conto. Ma è tutto normale.

Normalissimo che il Milan del 2019 avesse 95 milioni in quel dato contro i 120 della Ndranghetus (https://www.milanworld.net/milan-rosso-di-195-mln-ufficiale-vt95003-post2154741.html#post2154741 ). Ora voglio vedere con ansia quello attuale, non vedo l’ora.


----------



## Zenos (9 Ottobre 2020)

E mi volete far credere che i dirigenti sono estranei totalmente alle nefandezze di questi mentecatti?


----------



## mandraghe (9 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi che gli fc commercialisti hanno ammorbato topic su topic, con vaccate enormi, analisi dei costi che sanno solo in società, riduzioni di payroll di qua e di là, e il risultato è 200 mln di passivo.
> È inutile, spero che lo capiranno pure loro prima o poi, ma fino a quando non avremo una proprietà vera, non ne usciremo. Quando ripeto che servirebbe uno sceicco non è perché voglio sognare o perché sono contrario alla gestione simil juve(che poi anche qui ci sarebbe da parlare) ma semplicemente noi non possiamo farlo se vogliamo risalire, perché ormai siamo risucchiati da un vortice negativo di costi e debiti che ci portiamo dietro da troppi anni. Ringraziamo ancora una volta l'esimio incompetente di Mirabelli senza dimenticare fessone che ci hanno dato il colpo di grazia definitivo.
> P. S. Il mago dei conti Cr7 degli AD che prende 4 mln di euro andrebbe licenziato seduta stante.



Sei troppo generoso a parlare di mesi. In realtà sono anni che ci ammorbano con le loro teorie strampalate. Io me li ricordo i post a difesa del cinefake. Quando gli si faceva notare che eravamo in mano ad un pezzente che non riusciva a trovare i soldi nemmeno per continuare la gestione ordinaria i nostri eroi sghignazzavano e parlavano di tombini e amenità varie. Poi alla fine si è visto chi era Yonghong Li.

Per non parlare del mitologico progettoh mirabelliano. Anche qui mesi e mesi a fargli notare che il progettoh del cafone ignorante era una roba indegna e che i calciatori presi erano un'accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori. Ma nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza hanno desistito. Come non ricordare il famoso mantra sul "primo anno della Juve di Marottah". Nemmeno quando il progettoh è continuato con gli sciagurati acquisti di Reina, Strinic e Halilovic hanno voluto aprire gli occhi. Infatti il loro eroe è disoccupato da anni. Nemmeno in serie B o C lo vogliono.

Ora la commedia prosegue con Elliott e Gazidis. Anche qua post su post in cui spiegano a noi ignoranti la bontà del loro modo di gestire il Milan e la grande rivoluzione di Gazidis. Ed anche qua la stiamo vedendo la bona gestio del cinghiale sudafricano. "Quello che ha gestito l'Arsenal in modo spettacolare". Per capire quanto il Sudafricano parli a vanvera cito un semplice fatto: mentre il buon Gazidis parla di web, social e impression a gestire quel settore è rimasto Campopiano. Dimmi tu come può essere credibile un AD che dice di puntare sul web e sui social e poi lascia che quel settore vitale sia gestito da un pessimo figuro come quello che per giunta è romanista.

Ma anche qua il tempo sarà galantuomo e purtroppo, ma speriamo quanto prima, scopriremo che anche questa proprietà non sarà poi tanto diversa da quella "cinese". E nonostante le fesserie dette dai sostenitori dell'Associazione Commercialisti Milan speriamo e preghiamo che la vera proprietà che ci comprerà sia guidata da uno sceicco o comunque da qualcuno che agisca con quelle logiche. E non con le logiche sparagnine imposte da Berlusconelliott: i giovini futuribili e rivendibili che tanto fanno sbrodolare i campioni di Football Manager.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che è più grave in realtà è proprio quel -146. Da dove saltava fuori? Non c’era ancora stato nessun Covid e le previsioni estive 2019 davano un passivo di -80.
> 
> 
> 
> Insisto, sono i -146 dello scorso anno che vanno spiegati. I -195 attuali sono conseguenza di quei -146, visto che poi c’è stato il Covid, ma è quel -146 che non torna.



Si pensava che avessero caricato quel bilancio apposta per avere benefici su quelli successivi. A quanto pare non era così.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sei troppo generoso a parlare di mesi. In realtà sono anni che ci ammorbano con le loro teorie strampalate. Io me li ricordo i post a difesa del cinefake. Quando gli si faceva notare che eravamo in mano ad un pezzente che non riusciva a trovare i soldi nemmeno per continuare la gestione ordinaria i nostri eroi sghignazzavano e parlavano di tombini e amenità varie. Poi alla fine si è visto chi era Yonghong Li.
> 
> Per non parlare del mitologico progettoh mirabelliano. Anche qui mesi e mesi a fargli notare che il progettoh del cafone ignorante era una roba indegna e che i calciatori presi erano un'accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori. Ma nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza hanno desistito. Come non ricordare il famoso mantra sul "primo anno della Juve di Marottah". Nemmeno quando il progettoh è continuato con gli sciagurati acquisti di Reina, Strinic e Halilovic hanno voluto aprire gli occhi. Infatti il loro eroe è disoccupato da anni. Nemmeno in serie B o C lo vogliono.
> 
> ...



amen fratello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Si pensava che avessero caricato quel bilancio apposta per avere benefici su quelli successivi. A quanto pare non era così.



Esatto. Manco per il catso lo era.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sei troppo generoso a parlare di mesi. In realtà sono anni che ci ammorbano con le loro teorie strampalate. Io me li ricordo i post a difesa del cinefake. Quando gli si faceva notare che eravamo in mano ad un pezzente che non riusciva a trovare i soldi nemmeno per continuare la gestione ordinaria i nostri eroi sghignazzavano e parlavano di tombini e amenità varie. Poi alla fine si è visto chi era Yonghong Li.
> 
> Per non parlare del mitologico progettoh mirabelliano. Anche qui mesi e mesi a fargli notare che il progettoh del cafone ignorante era una roba indegna e che i calciatori presi erano un'accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori. Ma nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza hanno desistito. Come non ricordare il famoso mantra sul "primo anno della Juve di Marottah". Nemmeno quando il progettoh è continuato con gli sciagurati acquisti di Reina, Strinic e Halilovic hanno voluto aprire gli occhi. Infatti il loro eroe è disoccupato da anni. Nemmeno in serie B o C lo vogliono.
> 
> ...



Un mausoleo con effige intarsiata in oro sarebbe anche poco, dopo questo.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Praticamente tra un po', con quegli altri costi operativi, non avremmo il bilancio a posto nemmeno se come giocatori usassimo i soli magazzinieri.
Assurdo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Praticamente tra un po', con quegli altri costi operativi, non avremmo il bilancio a posto nemmeno se come giocatori usassimo i soli magazzinieri.
> Assurdo.



Tutto normale, anzi vengono pure presi per il culo i tifosi che dicevano che servirebbero delle sponsorizzazioni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (9 Ottobre 2020)

Aggiungi i ricavi di fassone dalla cina e il nuovo mega stadio dai ricavi fantasmagorici e direi che come prese per il cul.. ai tifosi meritano il premio nobel per la falsità..


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E guardacaso questo dato viene tenuto artificialmente alto. Negli “altri costi operativi” nel 2019 avevamo praticamente l’equivalente del fatturato dell’Ajax (se non ricordo male fatturava intorno ai 90 milioni) rendiamoci conto. Ma è tutto normale.
> 
> Normalissimo che il Milan del 2019 avesse 95 milioni in quel dato contro i 120 della Ndranghetus (https://www.milanworld.net/milan-rosso-di-195-mln-ufficiale-vt95003-post2154741.html#post2154741 ). Ora voglio vedere con ansia quello attuale, non vedo l’ora.



In linea di principio gli altri costi operativi mica sono proporzionali al fatturato.
Includono la maggior parte dei costi di gestione di una società e Juve e Milan dovrebbero avere spese simili, se giocano un numero di partite simili, indipendentemente dal fatturato. 

Poi in questi noi abbiamo avuto spese assurde per i cambi di società varie, buonuscite pesanti tra dirigenti e allenatori e diverse svalutazioni messe a bilancio.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Ottobre 2020)

la cosa divertente è che più abbattiamo i costi, più il rosso aumenta, insomma non fa una piega.  
la politica dello cr7 degli AD sta andando a gonfie vele.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In linea di principio gli altri costi operativi mica sono proporzionali al fatturato.
> Includono la maggior parte dei costi di gestione di una società e Juve e Milan dovrebbero avere spese simili, se giocano un numero di partite simili, indipendentemente dal fatturato.
> 
> Poi in questi noi abbiamo avuto spese assurde per i cambi di società varie, buonuscite pesanti tra dirigenti e allenatori e diverse svalutazioni messe a bilancio.



Va anche detto che una voce come quella purtroppo si presta più facilmente a gherminelle varie.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la cosa divertente è che più abbattiamo i costi, più il rosso aumenta, insomma non fa una piega.
> la politica dello cr7 degli AD sta andando a gonfie vele.



Non sai apprezzare le doti di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine. Verkonia.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che una voce come quella purtroppo si presta più facilmente a gherminelle varie.
> 
> 
> 
> Non sai apprezzare le doti di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine. Verkonia.



Si crede a quello che si vuole credere. Vale perqualsiasi cosa.
Comunque al di là dei magheggi la nota d commento al bilancio spiega abbastanza in dettaglio le cause del rosso di questa stagione.

D'altronde non so che mestiere fai ma se hai a che fare con bilanci commerciali o aziendali in questo periodo sai fin troppo bene cosa stia succedendo all'economia di buona parte delle aziende del mondo.
Francamente è un rosso impressionante ma ci sta, per le ragioni che spiegano nella nota.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si crede a quello che si vuole credere. Vale perqualsiasi cosa.
> Comunque al di là dei magheggi la nota d commento al bilancio spiega abbastanza in dettaglio le cause del rosso di questa stagione.
> 
> D'altronde non so che mestiere fai ma se hai a che fare con bilanci commerciali o aziendali in questo periodo sai fin troppo bene cosa stia succedendo all'economia di buona parte delle aziende del mondo.
> Francamente è un rosso impressionante ma ci sta, per le ragioni che spiegano nella nota.



L’ho già scritto, non è il bilancio attuale il problema, ma quello del 2019, per quanto mi riguarda. Quello attuale è peggiore per via del Covid ma non mi torna per nulla quello dello scorso anno.
Quel -146 dopo un -80 previsto (con molti a dire che avevano caricato il bilancio ecc ecc).


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Si pensava che avessero caricato quel bilancio apposta per avere benefici su quelli successivi. A quanto pare non era così.



se la solita speranza........ tutti gli anni salta fuori.
è la speranza dei poveri illusi.

comunque io la storia dei tombini non la so... chi me la racconta?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si crede a quello che si vuole credere. Vale perqualsiasi cosa.
> Comunque al di là dei magheggi la nota d commento al bilancio spiega abbastanza in dettaglio le cause del rosso di questa stagione.
> 
> D'altronde non so che mestiere fai ma se hai a che fare con bilanci commerciali o aziendali in questo periodo sai fin troppo bene cosa stia succedendo all'economia di buona parte delle aziende del mondo.
> Francamente è un rosso impressionante ma ci sta, per le ragioni che spiegano nella nota.



100M di differenza dal previsto solo per il covid?

qui dentro si dava per certo il -100 e mai nessuno ha negato o contraddetto o contestato questo dato...
quindi ora dovremmo essere TUTTI esterrefatti per come la vedo io. 

tu non sembri sorpreso ma allora perchè non lo hai detto prima? o mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2020)

Aaaaah chiaro, la colpa è del Covid.
Ecco la nuova scusa 2020/2021 per non cacciare i soldi.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Ma le altre società come sono messe? No, vorrei capire...
Avevo letto che anno dopo anno stavamo abbattendo i costi della rosa e adesso abbiamo un rosso di 200 milioni, pari quasi al nostro fatturato normale. Non può essere solo l'effetto covid questo...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se la solita speranza........ tutti gli anni salta fuori.
> è la speranza dei poveri illusi.
> 
> comunque io la storia dei tombini non la so... chi me la racconta?



Quando il pezzente cinese doveva fare gli aumenti di capitale e stentava a trovare i soldi chi era disilluso e cosciente della grave situazione diceva che in questo modo non si poteva andare avanti. 

I buontemponi difensori del cinefake, ed ora sostenitori di Berlusconelliott, quando, dopo infinite peripezie e prestiti a tassi di usura, il cinese riusciva a fare l'aumento di capitale, per fare i brillanti dicevano che non era vero che Yonghong Li era un pezzente ma che dietro aveva qualcuno di veramente potente e quindi scherzando dicevano che appunto Li aveva un tombino da cui prendeva i soldi. Perciò non c'era motivo di preoccuparsi. E infatti si è visto come sono andate le cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 100M di differenza dal previsto solo per il covid?
> 
> qui dentro si dava per certo il -100 e mai nessuno ha negato o contraddetto o contestato questo dato...
> quindi ora dovremmo essere TUTTI esterrefatti per come la vedo io.
> ...



Bisogna capire la parte dei diritti TV che sono stati, a quanto sembra, posticipati. Sono la gran parte dei nostri ricavi.

Mi aspettavo la perdita dei ricavi da stadio, quella dei diritti TV non sarei stato in grado di intuirla. 

Comunque per avere un'idea più precisa delle cose bisogna vedere anche i bilanci delle altre. Se la Roma ha fatto -200 e passa...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma le altre società come sono messe? No, vorrei capire...
> Avevo letto che anno dopo anno stavamo abbattendo i costi della rosa e adesso abbiamo un rosso di 200 milioni, pari quasi al nostro fatturato normale. Non può essere solo l'effetto covid questo...



Non preoccuparti i sostenitori di Gazidis e Elliott hanno già emesso la loro sentenza. E' colpa della pandemia. Una pandemia che provoca perdite pari quasi al fatturato io non l'ho vista in nessun club sportivo, nemmeno in quelli più disatrati. Molte cose non tornano e le leggeremo nel bilancio. Ma una cosa è certa: il Covid ha influito, ma meno di quanto vogliono farci credere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando il pezzente cinese doveva fare gli aumenti di capitale e stentava a trovare i soldi chi era disilluso e cosciente della grave situazione diceva che in questo modo non si poteva andare avanti.
> 
> I buontemponi difensori del cinefake, ed ora sostenitori di Berlusconelliott, quando, dopo infinite peripezie e prestiti a tassi di usura, il cinese riusciva a fare l'aumento di capitale, per fare i brillanti dicevano che non era vero che Yonghong Li era un pezzente ma che dietro aveva qualcuno di veramente potente e quindi scherzando dicevano che appunto Li aveva un tombino da cui prendeva i soldi. Perciò non c'era motivo di preoccuparsi. E infatti si è visto come sono andate le cose.



ah ecco i famosi tombini... grazie


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Ottobre 2020)

In tutto questo, con grandi passivi per le società, i giocatori continuano a chiedere stipendi sempre più alti e i procuratori le mazzette.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire la parte dei diritti TV che sono stati, a quanto sembra, posticipati. Sono la gran parte dei nostri ricavi.
> 
> Mi aspettavo la perdita dei ricavi da stadio, quella dei diritti TV non sarei stato in grado di intuirla.
> 
> Comunque per avere un'idea più precisa delle cose bisogna vedere anche i bilanci delle altre. Se la Roma ha fatto -200 e passa...



a me sembrano una marea. ma ok lo potrei accettare se anche i ladri avessero un passivo simile al nostro.. a loro i diritti tv pesano molto di più, avevano anche le coppe e han perso molto di più dallo stadio. 
dicono che siano a -90.. bo... non so se sia compreso pjanic a questo punto.


----------



## babsodiolinter (9 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non preoccuparti i sostenitori di Gazidis e Elliott hanno già emesso la loro sentenza. E' colpa della pandemia. Una pandemia che provoca perdite pari quasi al fatturato io non l'ho vista in nessun club sportivo, nemmeno in quelli più disatrati. Molte cose non tornano e le leggeremo nel bilancio. Ma una cosa è certa: il Covid ha influito, ma meno di quanto vogliono farci credere.



Non si tratta di essere sostenitori,ma la realtà è questa.
Un rosso da 195 milioni di questi periodi è veramente un macigno,se non fosse una squadra di calcio ma una normale s.p.a. già stava in liquidazione..
Non capisco cosa intendi con "vogliono farci credere",non credo che mettano apposta rossi in bilancio per "percularci",questi 195 milioni l'azionista di maggioranza li deve mettere se no è fallimento. 
Parliamoci chiaro negli ultimi anni si è speso e molto ogni mercato,se poi abbiamo preso figurine come bonucci,higuain bidoni come piontek,Paquetà, caldara e via dicendo è normale che ci ritroviamo così...
Sono un 76 ho vissuto il grande Milan come tanti qui dentro e soffro a vedere questa mediocrità da anni ma dobbiamo renderci conto della realtà dei fatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di essere sostenitori,ma la realtà è questa.
> Un rosso da 195 milioni di questi periodi è veramente un macigno,se non fosse una squadra di calcio ma una normale s.p.a. già stava in liquidazione..
> Non capisco cosa intendi con "vogliono farci credere",non credo che mettano apposta rossi in bilancio per "percularci",questi 195 milioni l'azionista di maggioranza li deve mettere se no è fallimento.
> Parliamoci chiaro negli ultimi anni si è speso e molto ogni mercato,se poi abbiamo preso figurine come bonucci,higuain bidoni come piontek,Paquetà, caldara e via dicendo è normale che ci ritroviamo così...
> Sono un 76 ho vissuto il grande Milan come tanti qui dentro e soffro a vedere questa mediocrità da anni ma dobbiamo renderci conto della realtà dei fatti.



può anche essere che parte di questi 195 facciano giri immensi e poi ritornino, come direbbe il gallo...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me sembrano una marea. ma ok lo potrei accettare se anche i ladri avessero un passivo simile al nostro.. a loro i diritti tv pesano molto di più, avevano anche le coppe e han perso molto di più dallo stadio.
> dicono che siano a -90.. bo... non so se sia compreso pjanic a questo punto.



Sono una marea di soldi. Finché l'azionista copre comunque la nave è salva.

Questi numeri anche se fanno impressione vanno interpretati. Anche la Juve avrà una bella mazzata sui ricavi, come tutti, poi bisogna vedere nel dettaglio.

Per intenderci, il grosso delle perdite sono i diritti TV, che sembra in buona parte verranno recuperati sull'anno corrente (così dicono), e quelli legati alle partite.
I ricavi da sponsor, sicuramente tra questi quelli più pesanti, non dovrebbero essere toccati avendo contratti pluriennali (almeno finora, poi vedremo). La Juve ha ricavi da TV più alti di tutti ma in percentuale sul totale dei ricavi l'incidenza è più bassa rispetto a noi, hanno più sponsor e ricavi commerciali coi quali, è da vedere nel dettaglio, potrebbero limitare la perdita. 

Poi certo ci sono le plusvalenze.

Per come la vedo io è presto per tagliarsi le vene. Bisogna aspettare di vedere il quadro generale di tutta la serie A come sia messo.

La situazione è molto preoccupante, però è un diiscorso che non riguarda solo il Milan e il calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono una marea di soldi. Finché l'azionista copre comunque la nave è salva.
> 
> Questi numeri anche se fanno impressione vanno interpretati. Anche la Juve avrà una bella mazzata sui ricavi, come tutti, poi bisogna vedere nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



da quel che ho capito... ladri -90, milan -195, roma -205. 
l'inter sarà sotto anche lei, tutti gli altri perderanno ma mica tanto. 
aspettiamo ma ormai lo dovremmo sapere che a noi se cade un asteroide picchia in terra e ci rimbalza sempre dritto nel culo.


----------

